
Y Combinator's new COO - jdkanani
http://fortune.com/2015/08/26/meet-y-combinators-new-coo/
======
egusa
great to see YC growing, congrats to qasar younis. this quote in particular is
interesting: "If anything, we wanted to be more of a distributed version of
Google one day and wanted to be able to allow innovation to happen without it
being under one particular company.”

